#ubuntu-cloud 2011-07-18
<chl5011> what's the purpose of this channel?
<chl5011> is it only related to cloud on ubuntu?
<flaccid> chl5011: see topic
<chl5011> flaccid: if it relates to cloud but not ubuntu specific, would it be ok to ask here?
<SpamapS> Is there a way to get multiple internal IPs on an EC2 node?
<adam_g> smoser: ping
<adam_g> SpamapS: nope
<smoser> adam_g, here.
<smoser> anyone know if hallyn is about today ?
<adam_g> smoser: know of anything that might have changed in cloud-init that would cause `hostname -f` to yield "ip-10-212-67-63.localdomain" on oneiric instead of "ip-10-212-67-63.ec2.internal" as it should?
<adam_g> smoser: er, rev 406 it seems
<SpamapS> adam_g: thats what I thought. :-P
<SpamapS> smoser: hallyn has been hanging out as serue_ recently for some reason
<SpamapS> I think
<SpamapS> or thats another serge.. ;)
<smoser> adam_g, hold on..
<SpamapS> Ugh.. swift depedns on python-greenlet and python-eventlet ... heavy stuff to MIR.. :-P
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-07-19
<SpamapS> serue_: hey can cgroups be used inside containers?
<serue_> SpamapS: they can be used, yes
<SpamapS> Cool
<serue_> just use the mounted ones, don't remount, or things may get messed up
<SpamapS> Right I'm just thinking about how to group stuff inside a container
<serue_> there may be some side effects i haven't considered - i haven't really tried it, and we know systemd inside a conatiner has troubles
<smoser> SpamapS, do you have a bug for "network-up" ?
<smoser> i'd like to open one if you don't have one.
<smoser> network-up event in upstart
<smoser> i'd like to mention it from bug 810044
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 810044 in cloud-init "cloud-init will have race conditions for cloud-config with multiple network adapters" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810044
<SpamapS> smoser: thats probably the bug then..
<smoser> no
<smoser> bug 701576
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 701576 in upstart "Upstart should provide a generic network-services job for non-boot-critical network services to follow." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701576
<smoser> at least i think
<smoser> is that right?
<SpamapS> no thats something else. ;)
<smoser> you want me to open a bug ?
<SpamapS> smoser: so I'm about done w/ the static-network-up event.. but I'm wondering about blocking..
<SpamapS> smoser: I recall you needed to block certain other things from happening while you do things related to that event...
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-07-20
<smoser> SpamapS, i think i'm ok wrt blocking
<smoser> because we end up pinning mounted / to network up
<smoser> at least thats how we did it before
<smoser> maybe ned to talk tomorrow
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-07-21
<koolhead17> hello all
<koolhead17> who from canonical side working on openstack development?
<flaccid> good question
<koolhead17> flaccid, what do you mean?
<flaccid> it is a good question
<koolhead17> i need some help Ubuntu related on OS so i asked
<koolhead17> flaccid, if you can help me be great.
<flaccid> sorry i don't know
<flaccid> thus why i said it was a good question
<koolhead17> seems like kim0 is still on vacation. flaccid soren is one of the developers AFAIK
<flaccid> i guess you answered your own question then
<Dori922> have a problem with apt-get upgrade where it gets to "eucalyptus start/runnin, process 1111" and then just stays like that and doesnt give me back command prompt.. and if i force a restart various commands dont work so i need to reinstall the UEC..
<Dori922> its forced me to reinstall the front end 2 times and the node once.. 3 days work and i cant figure out whats wrong :(
<Dori922> has anyone ehad trouble upgrading eucalyptus?
<Dori922> more info on my UEC problem here :P incase anyones interested: http://open.eucalyptus.com/node/add/forum/39
<koolhead17> flaccid, you rock!! i solved the issue!! :)
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-07-22
<Dori922> hey, is it possible to have the front end, internet and NC all connected to a single switch and use DHCP?
<Dori922> why is this room here :/ questions are never asked/answered and even fun chit chat isnt around :(
<koolhead17> Dori922, its friday
<Dori922> koolhead17: is there much slowdown on weekends? :o ive popped here a few times.. always mega quiet compared to #ubuntu
<koolhead17> Dori922, i would agree. its 2 quite compared to Ubuntu :)
<Dori922> koolhead17:  we'll have to fix that!! :D right now the idlers will see people talking here and be like "OMG That looks fun!! i wanna join in!!!!!" :P
<koolhead17> Dori922, its ubuntu-cloud bit different
<koolhead17> :P
<koolhead17> we all are surfing cloud
<koolhead17> :)
<Dori922> what do ya mean :O *only learning UEC this past week so not much to surf yet*
<Dori922> hey dudes run into a snag, i've installed UEC on a machine without VT so im installing XEN using this guide
<Dori922> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen#Install%20from%20packages%20%28recommended%29
<Dori922> im at step 2 now and it says "cd <src> #check out the 'xen/master' default branch #check out the latest xen/stable branch"
<Dori922> not seeing those files
<Dori922> koolhead17:  <3 your the only one who has spoken  here :P
<koolhead17> Dori922, better would be asking questionin the mailing list
<Dori922> mailing list?
<Dori922> ahh ui see topic
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, so do you want to switch time slots with me ?
<smoser> i can primarily do 19:00 utc on monday and you can primarily do 17:00 utc tuesday
<smoser> as it makes sense for dev-env to go before ensemble deployment
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: let me check schedule
<smoser> yeah, i see in -server
<adam_g> is xvda vs xvde on m1.small a natty vs oneiric thing?
<kim0|vacation> smoser: RoAkSoAx I just edited the schedule .. feel free to re-edit
<kim0|vacation> might be better to be one big session though
<smoser> SpamapS, would it be ok with you if i open a bug 810044 task against upstart and assign you?
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 810044 in cloud-init "cloud-init will have race conditions for cloud-config with multiple network adapters" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810044
<smoser> https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts/CJpyYdCqBL8 is messed up.
<SpamapS> smoser: the actual problem is in ifupdown
<SpamapS> smoser: and if I didn't have slides to finish by the end of today, I'd have uploaded a version of ifupdown which produces a 'static-network-up' event which means all auto interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces are up
<smoser> SpamapS, have a branch with that?
<SpamapS> why yes I do..
 * SpamapS digs it back out
<SpamapS> smoser: I've been thinking about what to do on the down event..
<SpamapS> smoser: lp:~clint-fewbar/ubuntu/oneiric/ifupdown/static-network-up
<SpamapS> smoser: only moderately tested (on my laptop and a vm)
<hallyn> jamespage: hey, i was trying last night to fire off jenkins formulas, but it never would let me relate jenkins to jenkins-slave.  AFAIK nothing should have changed since the last time i tried (successfully) with your packages - other than ensemble package itself being updated
<hallyn> jamespage: have you tried in the last few days?
<SpamapS> hallyn: what was the error?
<hallyn> SpamapS: something about relation endpoints not existing
 * hallyn retries
<hallyn> and then sometimes it gets the wrong key
<SpamapS> hallyn: I believe you have to be more explicit ..   servicename:relation-name
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-07-23
<hallyn> SpamapS: i didn't use to have to be.  but i did try 'jenkins:jenkins-slave jenkins-slave:jenkins' as well
<hallyn> SpamapS: but i swear just 'jenkins jenkins-slave' used to work :)
<hallyn> anyway i've obviously messed something up in my env
<SpamapS> hallyn: no there may be a bug I've seen a few complaints that way
<SpamapS> OH, do you have the lastest ensemble? there was a bug for a while where if any formulas were invalid it woudl report some crazy error
<hallyn> pretty sure i do.  i'm using it from package, not ppa, though
<hallyn>  natty
<hallyn> think i just need to do it from my other laptop.  Something in my env is not right here
<hallyn> later though.  gnight
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-07-24
<koolhead17> hi all
